# T-Shirt Design Artists



## atmaida89 (Feb 15, 2012)

We are in the process of building a very large-scale, online custom t-shirt and apparel company. Our website is in the final stages of development and we are already up and running in full operation. We will be meshing to parts of the industry: customized apparel that can be fully manipulated in an online design studio and the artist side of the industry. That being said - artists and designers are a big focus that we are interested in. We aim to display to the worldwide web some of the most awesome creations out there - that otherwise they may never see without the advantage of our marketing. We are seeking some great artists and designers: any information or resources to identify these creative, elite artists/designers??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find a lot of t-shirt artists at Free Creative Job Listings and Portfolios | Foalio


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Check out Deviantart. There are some talented people there.


----------

